# 90g - discus



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I just picked up a 90g tank, thank you Tony, and will be detailing my journey from empty to lightly planted discus and pleco tank here.

My plans so far are to transfer the lighting, filters, and heaters from my 46's to the 90 for the time being. Later on I will upgrade.

All my discus, plecos and dither fish will be now in the same tank. First I will need to build a new stand. I will detail that in another thread. I have the duty to make it look like a piece of furniture so my wife will be happy. Should be fun.

Well, that's it for now. More to come as I go along. Here's a couple shots of it empty in my garage. Can't wait to fill it.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new discus tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Joseph. I am excited


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

can't wait to see it set up with fish. How many are you planning to have in there and what colour will your stand be ?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There will be 8 in there. I already have them, I will just be combining my 2 tanks into one. I am thinking the stand will be black, but that is my wife's call. She has definite ideas in what she wants it to look like. LOL


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Daniel,

I'm glad the tank went to a good home. My wife is very happy now that she has her living room back. That being said, I'm personally kinda glad that I will only have the big tank and one small tank only. Maintenance on a big tank isn't much more work than on a small tank. I don't know how those guys with a dozen tanks do it. 

Looking forward to seeing your setup. 

Tony


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool Daniel. Can't wait to see it filled with discus and some more plecos.

And Tony, that's what I told Daniel too, having 3 tanks currently, and having had as many as 5 to take care of. It's much nicer to deal with a couple of big ones than little tanks everywhere.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

@ Tony/Gary, I also am looking forward to having just one larger tank. Much nicer to only have to water change one.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats on your new set up.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's going to look GREAT Daniel - I'm looking forward to seeing the stand you whip up.
Word of warning - get rid of the other tanks ASAP otherwise, you'll somehow find room to set them up 
8 discus for a 90 gallon? That's grossly UNDERSTOCKED!!!! Can I run a poll on BCA to see how long we all think it will take before you add 2, 3, 4....6??!! I'm going to have a few japura greens looking for new homes once they get nice and big and they would look STUNNING in your new tank  I really should be in sales.

Have fun with the set up and I can't wait for pics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> 8 discus for a 90 gallon? That's grossly UNDERSTOCKED!!!! Can I run a poll on BCA to see how long we all think it will take before you add 2, 3, 4....6??!! I'm going to have a few japura greens looking for new homes once they get nice and big and they would look STUNNING in your new tank  I really should be in sales.


No way. It'll be full of plecos. I have big plans for Daniel's pleco addiction. And those greens are for ME!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> It's going to look GREAT Daniel - I'm looking forward to seeing the stand you whip up.
> Word of warning - get rid of the other tanks ASAP otherwise, you'll somehow find room to set them up
> 8 discus for a 90 gallon? That's grossly UNDERSTOCKED!!!! Can I run a poll on BCA to see how long we all think it will take before you add 2, 3, 4....6??!! I'm going to have a few japura greens looking for new homes once they get nice and big and they would look STUNNING in your new tank  I really should be in sales.
> 
> Have fun with the set up and I can't wait for pics.


Thanks Shelley. Go for it with the poll. I am interested myself to see if i can resist adding more discus. Your greens do look nice.



2wheelsx2 said:


> No way. It'll be full of plecos. I have big plans for Daniel's pleco addiction. And those greens are for ME!


LOL, and I have plans for your discus addiction. However i do want some L200/L200a soon I think.

Once I get it set up there will be 8 discus, 12 plecos (1 L201, 4 L134, and 7 L333), a single sterbai (more to come) and some rummies and rasboras. I think a nice size school of rummies and a group of sterbai would be cool additions as well.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Totally agree. Waiting on the first 1000g tank now on BCA....I'm not aware of any so far on BCA, but there must be one out there in BC.



target said:


> @ Tony/Gary, I also am looking forward to having just one larger tank. Much nicer to only have to water change one.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Totally agree. Waiting on the first 1000g tank now on BCA....I'm not aware of any so far on BCA, but there must be one out there in BC.


A friend of mine has a 4000 gallon sw tank but i'm not sure if he came back after the site crash. I will try to get pictures of it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, that would be a sight. I'm thinking my tank is 400 and that is x10! Can't even imagine how big that is.



bonsai dave said:


> A friend of mine has a 4000 gallon sw tank but i'm not sure if he came back after the site crash. I will try to get pictures of it.


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelly I would be interested in your Japuras also. You can now become an auctioneer.lol. How old are they and at what size?
Laurence


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I designed 2 options for the stand, and let my wife and her sister pick the one they liked. Before I tell you the decision I will let you see both options.

Option 1 is with the tank resting on the top of the stand, with the top of the stand creating a small overhang.

Option 2 is with the tank being framed in by the stand. The top of the stand will cover the bottom frame of the tank.

Lets see if the option we picked is the one you like.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

2. If you put a canopy up top, the tank will look frameless.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is the plan Gary. I have designed a canopy for it as well. The canopy has 2 doors in the front, matching the stand. It also will open up halfway back to allow lots of room for working on the tank. Here are a few pictures of my designs. Any suggestions/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very cool. Easy feeding and also easy maintenance. Certainly something to think about for my canopy.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking about yours, and have a good design in mind.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha.....I knew you would. Will you have this stand together before you start mine? I'd really like to see how it looks. Pics are good, but never the same as the real thing.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool stand pics Daniel. I like the canopy design especially the flip up section. The stand framing in the tank is the look I had and I really liked it. Looked frameless.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Tony, that is the look I will be going for. 

Gary - that depends on when you want yours completed. You could always wait and see mine first.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait that long Daniel. My pleco itch needs scratching!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. I figured you'd say that. We'll meet up next week and work out a design.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great designs, Daniel. I'm liking the look of option 2. I think the tank sitting within the framing is a cleaner look that sitting on top of the stand. The entire look, including the canopy, is very nice indeed. It's going to look amazing.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Embersmom. I am excited to get it going


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Daniel your stand is gonna look beter then awesome lol I like option 2 myself


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Claudia. My wife wants it to look like a piece of furniture in the room. I am the same way, I like the stand to look as good as the tank its holding.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

So I was able to get the frame for my stand almost complete last weekend, as well as getting other stands started up. I have also decided to drill the tank to plumb in the filter. Equipment plan so far is:

Filter - Eheim 2075
Heater - Hydor 300W online
Lights 2 - 2x54W T5 Glo fixtures
Controller - Digital Aquatics

I will be building a custom system for the lights allowing me to raise and lower them inside the canopy. Can't wait to get some progress. Need to finish other projects first though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hehe...sorry for sucking you into the Eheim money pit.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, no worries. We have helped each other spend money in the last few months. Plus, I'd rather have a really great filter instead of one that is just alright.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Anthony was able to stop by this afternoon and I got the holes drilled to direct plumb my eheim 2075. Should hopefully be getting the rest of the gear soon. I have decided to paint the back of the tank a blue color and will start that after I get the bulkheads installed. Thanks for helping me out Anthony.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Once I get out to Gary's to pick them up I will have all the pieces for my set up. Thanks again for grabbing it for me. Here's what I got:

Plumbing:

locline, flare nozzle, 2x1" bulkheads, intake strainer, and 90 degree elbow.
1” SLIP X ½” SLIP PVC BUSHING x 2
1” MPT (MALE PIPE THREAD) x ¾” FPT (FEMALE) x 1

And the rest:

Maxijet 400 with the sure flow mod and magnetic holder
Hagen GLO 54 w ballast - bought one off another member, now have 2
2x 6700K Coralife T5 HO
2x Colormax T5 HO
4x Sunlight Supply reflectors
Hydor 300 w inline heater
Digital Aquatics Reef Keeper Lite
Eheim Pro 3 2075 Canister
Auto fish feeder (for 15g at work)

The only piece I am missing is the moonlights I want to install. Those will probably be ordered from Pets and Ponds, unless Gary gives a good review of the ones he got from J&L.

Next step will be to install the bulkheads then paint the back of the tank. Then finish the stand and start putting it all together. 


(picture courtesy of Gary aka 2wheelsx2)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

"1” SLIP X ½” SLIP PVC BUSHING x 2
1” MPT (MALE PIPE THREAD) x ¾” FPT (FEMALE) x 1"

This is what we need to pick up each at Corix yet.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, I thought so. Just thought I'd include it in the list. Where/what is Corix?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Corix

Looks like I need to make a trip to Richmond this weekend. Btw, Jeff said there is a miniscule chance that the hardware stores will have what we need, but even if they do, he doubts they will have all of it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The stuff you listed for Corix seems to be pretty standard pvc plumbing parts. I would try the local plumbing shops like Emco, Andrew Sheret and others if its more convenient for you guys. I always hated Home Depot for plumbing parts as they never carried a complete selection. US Home Depot is pretty thorough in their parts selection though. I ordered alot of my plumbing parts online as it was just easier to source out from a single place and I was able to get everything at once.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, there is a Corix in Coquitlam less than 10 mins from my place so I could just go there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If that's the case, can you get the parts for me?  I hate driving into Richmond. Based on Tony's advice on my thread, I want to see if there are valves that would work for the Eheim hosing too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries Gary, I will try and grab them Saturday. I might be able to make it to your place to collect my gear if you'll be around.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a chance to do a bit of work on my tank today. I used goo gone to clean the back glass. It worked great. Cleaned off all the residue from the previous background very quickly. Then cleaned the glass with windex, taped it up and ready to go.

Here's a couple of shots of the tank ready to be painted.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

And after the first coat of blue.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Bulkheads are siliconed on? Looking good.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No, haven't siliconed them yet. Couldn't find my silicone. I will twist them off after the painting is done. I got impatient and wanted to do something. LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> No, haven't siliconed them yet. Couldn't find my silicone. I will twist them off after the painting is done. I got impatient and wanted to do something. LOL


Haha...that works. I think I'll do that too as I don't have any silicone.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah. Seemed the better option. This way I can silicone it after and just leave it to dry. How long do you think I should wait between coats?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering where you got your bulk heads from? I'm looking for a 2.5 bulk head. That is looking great . How are your fish doing?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on the humidity. It's fairly humid out now, so I would wait 4 to 5 hours at least and then see if it's dry to the touch.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave, bulkheads are from J&L. My fish are doing good. Can't wait to see them all in the same tank. 

Ok, I will give it another coat later tonight then.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Finished painting the back last week. It took 5 coats to get the solid look I wanted. I have also picked up all the plumbing pieces and they are ready to be installed. I will wait to do that until I finish the background. I have decided to do a custom background. Just need to pick up the material for it and get it going.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Must be the spray vs. the roller. I got some gloss black (didn't have flat) Krylon latex enamel on the weekend and will apply mine with a roller this week (hopefully).


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Will roller give you as smooth a finish as the spray? It is very even coverage witht he spray.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not from the back, but through the water you cannot see the roller marks so it doesn't matter.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got all the correct plumbing pieces. I haven't glued them yet, will wait until I am ready to assemble.

Question for the experts. Could I cut the where the bulkhead sticks out from the tank shorter? I'd like to reduce the distance the tank has to be from the wall if I could.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess no one has tried cutting the bulkhead shorter. I will see whether I need to or not. I also have worked out the plugs for my tank and will be building a power board with everything wired in and tucked away nicely. I now need another PC4 and the moonlight module for the controller. Can't wait to get this tank into the house.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

1 question for you is the drain hooked up to the pump on a closed loop?

nevermind just read your gonna hook up a filter to it...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Right, will be running a canister. Would have gone sump, but didn't have enough room in the stand to make it worth it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Based on your pic, cutting the bulkhead shorter won't really help given that you have to still glue in a fitting in that spot. I wouldn't want to eliminate any contact surface between the bulkhead and the fitting. And again, you wouldn't gain much space savings. Unless I'm totally misreading what you are thinking of doing.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No, you are reading it correctly. You are right as well. Looking at it again I don't think it would make any noticable difference for wall clearance.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Been a while since I updating this thread. Been too busy working on other projects to get to mine. I have now gotten my stand completely assmebled, and the first coat of primer on. These pictures are the full assembly, just before it was taken apart and sanded. One more coat of primer for the whole thing, then the final coats of paint. My wife decided she wanted it to be a chocolate brown color so I have purchased some expresso colored paint in a satin finish. Should look good when its finished.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The stand is looking pretty sweet. All the sweeter because it means my canopy is next.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, yup. You are on deck.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got 3 coats of the brown paint on now and its looking awesome. Just need to see it in daylight to make sure the coverage is complete then I can reassemble the stand and start setting up the aquarium. I can't wait to fill this tank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

And we can't wait to see it full of discus, L134, and L333's.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Me neither Gary. Getting very close now.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The stand is finished, tank filled and stocked now. I don't have any pictures with my discus in yet, the water was a little cloudy from the new sand. But here is the completed stand. I still need to wire up the lights properly, and get my moon lights.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Looks awesome.....like something you could buy at the store....I'm sure your wife will love that.....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, she loves it. The color was her pick as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Looks awesome.....like something you could buy at the store....I'm sure your wife will love that.....


It's actually better than the stuff you can buy at the store, unless you're at a fine wood furniture store. I have one of Daniel's stands and no LFS will sell something that nice and well made.

Good job, Daniel. Let's see some fish pics tonight!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's actually better than the stuff you can buy at the store, unless you're at a fine wood furniture store. I have one of Daniel's stands and no LFS will sell something that nice and well made.
> 
> Good job, Daniel. Let's see some fish pics tonight!


it looks fantastic im always impressed with his work, including on your cube

i think id like to get a stand made by him in the future


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's actually better than the stuff you can buy at the store, unless you're at a fine wood furniture store. I have one of Daniel's stands and no LFS will sell something that nice and well made.
> 
> Good job, Daniel. Let's see some fish pics tonight!


Thanks Gary. I enjoy making the stands. If the water is clear enough to see the back of the tank I will get some fish pictures.



Mferko said:


> it looks fantastic im always impressed with his work, including on your cube
> 
> i think id like to get a stand made by him in the future


Thank you. I'll be here when you are ready.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

First picture with the sand, plants and fish in the tank. Water is still cloudy from the sand, but will clear as soon as I do a big WC. Fish are all doing good, exploring the new tank. I love watching my discus school tightly as they move across the tank. I need some more rummies, harlequin rasboras, and sterbai cories to fill it up a bit more. Another L201 is coming as well.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

What a fantastic looking stand! I love the craftsmanship and the color your wife chose
is very classy! I cant wait to have you build me a stand


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> What a fantastic looking stand! I love the craftsmanship and the color your wife chose
> is very classy! I cant wait to have you build me a stand


Thank you. It was fun to finally build one that would be staying in my house. My wife gets jealous each time I finished one and she knew someone else was going to get to have it. The color is a shade or 2 lighter than she was really wanting so it might be changed later on.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I love it and its so much nicer and modern than the ones you can get at the pet stores!! Awesome job and now I know who to call when I need one


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> First picture with the sand, plants and fish in the tank. Water is still cloudy from the sand, but will clear as soon as I do a big WC. Fish are all doing good, exploring the new tank. I love watching my discus school tightly as they move across the tank. I need some more rummies, harlequin rasboras, and sterbai cories to fill it up a bit more. Another L201 is coming as well.


Nice setup. Can't wait to see it clearly. Is that an L134 on the glass? Can't really see.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, that's the L201. He seems to like spending his time at the front of the tank. Pretty much every other pleco has found a hiding spot. I had to search for them yesterday when I got home.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe he'll be happily hiding once he gets that buddy.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

most likely. I need to add a few more pieces of driftwood and get some rocks in there as well as some more plants.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more pictures. The one piece of driftwood still needs to sink, and I need to add some more plants and some rocks. But this is the tank so far.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Target - Daniel, is it ?
That's one superb looking tank !
Is your sand fairly new ? It looks pristine white - love it.
I got a couple of pieces of manzanita from discus dave (bonsai) - they look great & I'm itching to use them, but I'm not sure I want to see them hanging at the top for a few weeks before they decide to sink. 
Anyway, your tank is going to look just great when you get finished with it to your satisfaction.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you emile. It has been a long time coming. Half the sand is new, the other half came from my existing tank. It just got a good rinse before going into the new tank.

I found the branches of manzanita sunk pretty quickly, but if you don't want to see it just put them into a rubbermaid bin and let them soak until they sink. The fish love swimming through the branches.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, target, I'll try that.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking good , are you gonna be adding any more wood or thats it ? Liking the light sand substrate you cant go wroung with it,plus it does bring out the colours of your discus.Personally love/hate relationship going on with the manzanita wood.If my wilds get spooked by the slightest thing which happens open , they go bumping right into this stuff and coming out looking like they scrapped it out with one another.Discus Dave had a good point, sandpaper down all the sharp ends and uneven surfaces but i havent got around to it yet.Anyways dont want to steal your thunder , but keep updating we all like pictures!

Luke


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that is enough wood, but I will see once I get the rest of the rocks and plants in there. So far my discus haven't hit the wood hard enough to scratch themselves, which is good. 

I love the sand for those reasons as well. The colors are so vibrant. I have 4 T5 Ho bulbs over this tank. 2x48" and 2x24". That also helps the colors a lot.

And don't worry, I plan to keep the pictures going.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think I have posted a stock list for this tank, so here it is:

8 discus
4 rummies, my wife's favorite (will be adding another 20)
2 harelquin rasboras (will be adding another 20)
3 sterbai (will be adding another 15)
3 GBR (may add a few more)
6 L333
3 L134
2 L201
2 bushynose


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just going to ask you if you got the second set of lights on. I have the day off tomorrow and if I have time, I'll pick up those rocks you wanted and drop them off this weekend so you can complete your scape a bit more. Hate to see those plecos without rocks.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That would be sweet, thanks Gary.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Some more shots:

Checkerboard Pigeon










L201's



















L333 & L134


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job, Daniel. Love the intense color of that pigeonblood and the plecos look great. Nicely done  I have NO clue how you are able to keep that sand looking so clean and bright with all those discus and plecos


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shelley. The sand is fairly new but all detritus seems to collect in one corner


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

another gorgeous big tank w/discus and plecos. 
i see that the L201 has definitely found a great home. 

what type of food are you spoiling your fish with?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

They get frozen blood worms, live black worms, colorbits, prime reef flake and beefheart. Not every day mind you. I also plan to feed some veggies now and then.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. All the better because the pictures are now directly viewable and not attachments.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, knew you'd appreciate that Gary. Much easier to post as well


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That L201 looks a bit lonesome, any plans to give him some friends to play with?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There are 2 in there and I am considering adding a few more.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2 + 3 = 5 = happy family
That's a great plan. 
Envious you got the tank space for these fellas. 
I got a message early this morning notifying me about "them" also. 
From the pictures, they look quite pudgy and well fed.
hope things work out for you.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Daniel, the colors on the L134's ans L333's are amazing. Makes me want some...Charles? 

Love the pigeon blood too, wish I could keep them. Pigeon Bloods just pepper once I put them in my tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> 2 + 3 = 5 = happy family
> That's a great plan.
> Envious you got the tank space for these fellas.
> I got a message early this morning notifying me about "them" also.
> ...


Yeah, we'll see. They may just swim into my tank.



josephl said:


> Wow Daniel, the colors on the L134's ans L333's are amazing. Makes me want some...Charles?
> 
> Love the pigeon blood too, wish I could keep them. Pigeon Bloods just pepper once I put them in my tank


Thanks, I am really liking the L134's and L333's. Thanks to Gary for helping me aquire them. It depends on where you get the pigeon blood from as well as background and substrate. Mine is from April and is very clean. Still has a few pepper spots, but barely any. And the white sand substrate and lighter background definitely helps as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the last L333 from Charles. Maybe if more people wanted L134 and L333, we can convince Charles to bring in a batch for us. I know I want more.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I missed out on the 3 L201 that were for sale. Nice buy to whom ever got them


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Daniel the last picture show the same pleco or am I mistaken.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I am pretty sure the lower one is a L333 and the upper is a L134, but I can't be 100%. They have similar patterns, just the L134 has less stripes and is larger.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Boooo. The 3x L201 could have had two friends to play with in a nice big tank. 
Good score by the person who picked them up.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Boooo. The 3x L201 could have had two friends to play with in a nice big tank.
> Good score by the person who picked them up.


I agree, I just didn't move quick enough on them. I am sure Charles will have more before too long.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I am pretty sure the lower one is a L333 and the upper is a L134, but I can't be 100%. They have similar patterns, just the L134 has less stripes and is larger.


I think bunnyrabbit may be right. I thought they were 2 L333 also. L333 = light bands on dark background while L134 is wide dark bands on light background.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think bunnyrabbit may be right. I thought they were 2 L333 also. L333 = light bands on dark background while L134 is wide dark bands on light background.


LOL, guess you guys are right. Now I need to try and get a picture of the L134 then. I need a better camera.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My blue diamond and the checkerboard laid eggs on Wednesday. The checkerboard is the female. The eggs disappeared after a couple of days, and this Saturday my blue diamond got together with one of my snow whites (now confirmed as another female) and they laid eggs. Its funny to see him with 2 females that close together. The rest of my fish aren't allowed anywhere near where the eggs are, but the 3 of them, including the checkerboard, are all right there, even though the eggs aren't hers.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You should do a short vid. That'd be pretty neat to watch.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If I can find my camera charger I will try to get a video tonight when I get home. it is pretty neat to watch. I actually got to see the pairs laying the eggs both times, which is how I confirmed who was the male.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my new fish from April today. He looks awesome. Been one of the ones I have wanted for a long time.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I also added a bunch of rocks to the tank. Thanks for grabbing them for me Gary. The bubbles are from the WC I just completed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks very nice. The Leopard is awesome. Hopefully the plecos are making use of the rocks already.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. I am loving the leopard as well and can't wait to see him in the display tank. I am hoping the plecos will like the rocks. I left lots of places for them to hide


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I am sure the plecos are loving the rocks and hiding places. I have to hunt to find them, and usually can only see one or two of the 13 I have in the tank. I need to post some more pictures as the plants are starting to grow in now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, picture update would be nice.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank is looking great. I love the leopards discus .


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yup, picture update would be nice.


Tonight if I have time. 



Discus Dave said:


> The tank is looking great. I love the leopards discus .


Thanks Dave. The leopard is now in the main tank and looks great swimming with the rest of the group.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep forgetting to snap some pictures of my tank before the lights go off but here is a picture of the newest addition to my fish. It is a flamingo that was gifted to my as a baby gift from sources unknown. Thank you to the one who bought it for me. Picture doesn't do it justice, the color is amazing in person.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very, very pretty fish, Daniel


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great. What's the plan for releasing it to the main tank?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure yet. Started a poll on that topic.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Way past time for some new pictures:



















Classic leopard:









White Butterfly:









Snow White:









Golden Butterfly:









Second White Butterfly:









Long Fin Albino Bushynose (the only pleco I see regularly):









I need to use my real camera instead of my iPhone, but you get the idea.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is looking great. The Hygro is really filling in for you. That little Flamingo doesn't seem to hang out with the others?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your tank is beautiful, Daniel. Fish and plants look so healthy.

What's the background? Is it a glossy paper one or is it painted blue?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Tank is looking great. The Hygro is really filling in for you. That little Flamingo doesn't seem to hang out with the others?


Yeah, he seems to hang out by himself more often. I think its because he is still smaller than the rest.



crazy72 said:


> Your tank is beautiful, Daniel. Fish and plants look so healthy.
> 
> What's the background? Is it a glossy paper one or is it painted blue?


Thanks. The background is spray painted blue.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank and fish look great. I love the white butterflys and what's the big blue one? A cobalt?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Tank and fish look great. I love the white butterflys and what's the big blue one? A cobalt?


Thanks. The white butterflies were my wifes pick as well as the snow whites and the flamingo.The big blue one is a Blue Diamond.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fishes!!! They grew great. You must be
A good daddy. Nice tank


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Nice fishes!!! They grew great. You must be
> A good daddy. Nice tank


Thanks April. I think I have done good with them.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

your tank looks awesome and your fish look great....nice job!!!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> your tank looks awesome and your fish look great....nice job!!!!!


Thank you. Still need to finish the canopy and mount the lights. Then it will be finished.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Second White Butterfly:









nice pics daniel. just catching up on your journal here. quite the plant growth, are you dosing EI? notice a L333 below the discus


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, L333 down there. A rare appearance. Not disingenuous anything besides some root tabs a month ago and some metricide with each WC


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. Haven't updated in a while. And being gone for a number of weeks didn't help much. need to get the plants looking good again.


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice tank and beautiful fish! Is that white silica sand for your substrate?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Its white 3m sand, which is discontinued if I remember correctly.


----------

